# Andalusian Jacobin



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is one of my 2011 young andalusian Jacobins. I am very happy with the nice light colour of this bird.

regards
Gordon Jones

Australian Jacobin Club Website


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a big jacobin guy but that is a very nice bird


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful bird! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i like it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful color! the hood is so nice as well.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great looking bird idk much bout them are they easy to breed


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for photo, lots of good breeding gone into that one I think. Andalusian is such a lovely colour.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank-you Hussein, I have no trouble breeding numbers out of them. I have around 20 pair, which are mostly bred in individual breeding compartments. If you just had 1 or 2 pair mixed in with other birds they may not settle in all that well........

regards Gordon


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Meldrew, It does take a while to bred this lighter colour andalusian, free of any bronze or rusting. This guy was bred from a andalusian cock over a blue T pattern hen.......

Thank-you Gordon


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

great beautiful bird nice hood love it


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, It's hard to get such a good "andalusian expression" Good work!


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Many thanks Evan. This is a photo of this birds father which shows quite a dark expression of andalusian, he was bred from a indigo cock over a black hen.......

regards Gordon


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Another nice bird.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

One thing about making good Andalusians is to try and get poor blacks, The blacks with the deep dark sheen usually have bronzes in the mix which prevent the Indigo's effect which causes the Andalusian look. So you want a matt black type bird to put to the indigos.

I suspect, Maybe that in the offspring (1st pic) some bronzes have been lost causing the lighter expression of the indigo which inturn produces a nicer andalusian, Just a guess. It could infact be a number of things.


----------

